# Services Exhaust Fluid System .



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I think I would get to dealer on Friday and have them look at it, several have had issues with def tank heater, they will probably give you a loaner while it's being repaired.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

The problems is that the car won't get to the dealership until next week(Friday), and I need it to not die on me this weekend.

Overall I think this is definitely a major point for me wanting to get rid of this car in the very near future.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

The light will come back on, and I am unsure if it will reset the countdown, but it very well might. You will run into other issues if you are going to continue to drive the car though, I would leave it at home. I am not sure if the car will regen without the DEF system functioning.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

How many miles are on the vehicle?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

It's fine to not take in until next Friday but thinking you will drive for any distance this weekend may be wishful thinking. I would rather be home stranded than stranded along the side of the road.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I believe the DEF heater issue has caused others some issues with speed limitations. Good news is the replacement part is an updated one and no further issues have been reported on the forum. Sorry, I realize I am late to the party - what did you end up doing?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> I believe the DEF heater issue has caused others some issues with speed limitations.


Yes - it develops another code after a short while, which will then initiate the speed limit warning.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

Just an update, I brought the car in for the oil change and the dealer replace the nox/o2 sensor as part of the recall but the message/fault is still there when i pick it up I ask the tech and he said it might be something else not relate to the sensor recall and that I have to make another appointment. My question is at 40k miles is my car still underwarranty or do i have to paid to get this fix.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cruze-zeeke said:


> Just an update, I brought the car in for the oil change and the dealer replace the nox/o2 sensor as part of the recall but the message/fault is still there when i pick it up I ask the tech and he said it might be something else not relate to the sensor recall and that I have to make another appointment. My question is at 40k miles is my car still underwarranty or do i have to paid to get this fix.


The DEF heater is covered by a 10 year 120K mile warranty. Dealerships should NEVER return a car with issues, unless you specifically tell them not to fix an issue. After they replace the DEF heater, the car has to be driven for 50 miles to clear the message.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

Just got a letter today from Chevy about DEF tank it come with a Customer Reimbursement Form


----------

